# Drought states restocking thoughts



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The suggestion by this Ag extension is for the drought affected southern plains is to be slow on restocking....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/dont_rush_to_restock_drought_impacted_pastures/


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Interesting comment concerning TX. weather. After thinking about it, he hit the nail on the head. Here in N. Texas, we usually (not this fall/spring) have long periods of dry weather just to have a raining week.

I got my soil sample back and thought the numbers they listed for the work that I listed was inadequate. I mean, if they are right, and they are supposed to be the Ag. University of TX. I'd be thrilled but gut feel says double their numbers which I am going to do and what I don't use this year will be waiting for me next....if I keep the weeds under control which I will.

Mark


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

In addition to being slow to restock cattle in order to allow forage grasses to adequately re-establish, at the current prices, producers can make the same amount of $ with less cattle. Restocking to previous cattle numbers likely will lower the price...


----------

